# Sasha Banks' crowd reaction



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

I've been wondering what these crowd reactions mean to her character. Is it respect for a heel or disrespect to the gimmick? Also, I've read here that might be connected with race or something. Is Sasha Latin American? Her real name, Mercedes [whatever the rest was], sounds like that. I can't tell from her look, as she doesn't have the typical features other divas have and she's rather unique, as the crowd points out. What's the deal with those chants really about?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Full Sail are very mean... :jose


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

What're they chanting? I've been slacking on NXT. I like Banks though. I hope she makes it to the main roster.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

The 'ratchet' chants? I think they're just playing along with her gimmick.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

b/c they're calling her ugly? idk, doesn't surprise me to know it's universal.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

Nxt crowd is the best.Sasha Banks is terrible and they voice their opinions.nothing new there.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

I swear there is a porn star named Sasha Banks, and thats why i came in here, thinking she made an appearence in wwe lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Ratchet doesn't mean ugly.

Ratchet is hood slang for a trashy chick. That's the gimmick Sasha is playing. She is portraying one of those chicks off of something like Basketball Wives.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Snapdragon said:


> Ratchet doesn't mean ugly.
> 
> Ratchet is hood slang for a trashy chick. That's the gimmick Sasha is playing. She is portraying one of those chicks off of something like Basketball Wives.


Yeah, Sasha's gimmick is pretty much a stereotypical ratchet girl. As far as I know she isn't like that IRL so the chants are just the crowd having fun and getting into her gimmick.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Playing along with her gimmick, so it's good heat.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

TrueUnderdog said:


> I swear there is a porn star named Sasha Banks, and thats why i came in here, thinking she made an appearence in wwe lol


Thinking of Sasha Grey.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Sasha Grey is retired yo


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

Charlotte got it worst, Full sail chanted NATURE WHORE on her


----------



## Deoxys (Feb 15, 2009)

I always thought they were chanting "Plastic" cause she looks like a Barbie or whatever


----------



## N-destroy (Jul 19, 2012)

Charlotte got worse aparrently, nature whore or something. Disrespecting crowds are just embarrassing.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Its just the crowd getting into her gimmick. I'm a fan of hers, she's only 22 and will only get better in the ring plus she's good at playing her gimmick. She's also in the top 3 best looking girls they have currently. Although that is probably highlighted even more by her walking around next to that chick with a dick charlotte.


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

Awww. Thread Creator is sooooooo white lol.

Ratchet is a term used by black people as a label for bad behavior, tacky looks, hoe-ish tendencies, etc. Basically it's a catch-all term much like calling a person a whore or slut.

Sasha hasn't done anything slut-like though, so I really have no idea how she get's the label, but the fact that she get's the chants regularly means she must be getting over.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

I never take nxt crowds seriously, because the crowds in nxt are a whole diffrent kettle of fish to the raw and smackdown crowds......whilst somebody like Emma might get over in nxt this ain't really the case with the raw and smackdown crowds

Just because talent draw heat in full sail dosent mean that the crowds are gonna catch on to them


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

Sasha isn't Latin American, I think she's half-black, half-white. As Regal says she's a cousin to Snoop Dogg.


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

CruelAngel77 said:


> *Awww. Thread Creator is sooooooo white lol.*
> 
> Ratchet is a term used by black people as a label for bad behavior, tacky looks, hoe-ish tendencies, etc. Basically it's a catch-all term much like calling a person a whore or slut.
> 
> Sasha hasn't done anything slut-like though, so I really have no idea how she get's the label, but the fact that she get's the chants regularly means she must be getting over.


LOL! That's actually spot on. Being from Eastern Europe, I only see a random black person in the streets once every few years. Not kidding, this demographic group simply does not reside here. Having that in mind, I had no way to know this. Finally an answer here, guess she's getting some recognition for her character, so it's all good.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

At least they get heat. In the main roster there isnt one single diva garnering heat.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

badari said:


> Sasha isn't Latin American, I think she's half-black, half-white. As Regal says she's a cousin to Snoop Dogg.


You have Sasha Banks confused with Alicia Fox.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

badari said:


> Sasha isn't Latin American, I think she's half-black, half-white. As Regal says she's a cousin to Snoop Dogg.


Her real name is Mercedes Kaestner-Varnado. She probably Spanish and White. :dance


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

King BOOKAH said:


> You have Sasha Banks confused with Alicia Fox.


No, Sasha is apparently Snoop's cousin. I was surprised too.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Unfortunately there are still many racists around. I'm hoping that it's just a Florida thing and that when she's called up this chant won't follow her.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

RUSEV said:


> No, Sasha is apparently Snoop's cousin. I was surprised too.












I do think her ethnicity is coming into play here as I doubt Paige would be getting "ratchet" chants if she had a similar gimmick. At the same time though, her character's a heel and does play to the stereotype so in this context the chants are fitting. I doubt she has a problem with them *shrugs*


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

TN Punk said:


> Her real name is Mercedes Kaestner-Varnado. She probably Spanish and White. :dance


Varnado is a French name. She's Snoop's first cousin, so she's more than likely half Black, Half White if anything.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

:lmao to everyone saying that the ratchet thing is racist. Black people (including me) was at NXT and we started the chant when she debuted the new gimmick.







Lord Stark said:


> Varnado is a French name. She's Snoop's first cousin, so she's more than likely half Black, Half White if anything.


SMH at me assuming. lol. I thought Varnado was Spanish.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

TN Punk said:


> :lmao to everyone saying that the ratchet thing is racist. Black people (including me) was at NXT and we started the chant when she debuted the new gimmick.


What's the general reaction to Sasha? Not her character, but her. I remember her getting pretty average and possibly mixed reactions before turning and teaming with Summer, and when she did I specifically remember one person holding up a "FIRE THIS PERSON" sign. fpalm


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

RUSEV said:


> What's the general reaction to Sasha? Not her character, but her. I remember her getting pretty average and possibly mixed reactions before turning and teaming with Summer, and when she did I specifically remember one person holding up a "FIRE THIS PERSON" sign. fpalm


I haven't been to NXT in months (mainly due to their poor ticket distribution). I think the turn was good for her because before she was generic diva #1500. Honestly the only person at NXT from when I was going to every single show that generally was hated was Bo Dallas. Everyone else, the crowd pretty much has fun with and catches on to what the smarks in the crowd does. I need to go to the next show and see the new look.

I like her Boss gimmick and she's doing well with it. They need to turn up the aggressiveness and the bitchiness a little bit.


----------



## izzie (May 4, 2008)

I can't believe they're giving Charlotte the push over Sasha. Not cool, Ric.


----------



## JaiGrant (Feb 19, 2013)

DanielWyatt said:


> Nxt crowd is the best.Sasha Banks is terrible and they voice their opinions.nothing new there.


I'm gonna take this as trolling. Sasha is one of the better workers down at NXT and she's only gotten stronger since the turn. Open your eyes and don't be dense because she isn't the stereotypical "big titty blonde" like they used to hire.


----------



## xOptix (Feb 18, 2014)

izzie said:


> I can't believe they're giving Charlotte the push over Sasha. Not cool, Ric.


I'm not sure if Charlotte is getting a push per se. Sasha has been more active week to week than Charlotte, but if Daddy Flair does have his hands in the cookie jar, as you said, not cool.


----------



## WOTF19 (Sep 11, 2013)

The chants are for the gimmick nd tbh she is the only heel diva who can get those chants unless camron or niomi go heel. It's a case where race plays a good party in being chanted something negative due to her look nd being a boss.. Kinda oxymoronic 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hourless (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm not surprised Charlotte is getting the push over Banks because she has a much more unique look than alot of the divas in the locker room, she's big and muscular and when Paige and Charlotte clash for the title it should make one intriguing match, Sasha Banks has the look but how many times have we seen her lose to the womens champion and she seems like the kind of diva that always needs somewhere there to help her get the win.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Sasha seems pretty over with the crowd. I think HHH believes in her two since since was one of the few people who had multiple matches at Axxess this past week.


----------

